# Show name help!



## StopSquareSalute (Nov 15, 2012)

My friend has a 4 year old Red Dun Quarter Horse mare named Ginger that really needs a show name! She is registered but her owner hates her name and wants something else for show. They are going to be competing in lower level eventing.


----------



## PaintLover17 (Jan 3, 2011)

Ginger Snap is kind of cute. Like the cookie. =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I do like Ginger Snap. thats cute 
Gold Rush
Sandstone
Sand Star
Christmas Cookie
Golden Medallion 

idk?  cute horse


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

I like Christmas Cookie and Ginger Snap, but here are some of my own suggestions:
Gingerbread
Ginger's Tried 'n True
Ginger's Delight or Ginger's De Light
Sahara Desert 
Desert Queen


----------



## RebelRocket (Dec 20, 2012)

I think Ginger Snap is adorable


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Gingerbread mare
Gin up
Gin can win
Win a gin
Ginger n snap


----------

